# Kindle Touch skipping pages



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I do all my reading on my Kindle Touch and have problems with the touch to turn pages.  It seems to skip ahead more than one page and I'm often looking for the spot I'm reading.  I swipe up and down getting to the beginning of the chapter I'm reading and then find my spot. Are there ways to avoid this page turning mistake.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never had that happen but the usual suggestion when a kindle doesn't seem to be working properly is to do a restart. You can do it through the software: menu/settings/menu/restart.  Or hold the button for a good 30-40 seconds (until your finger hurts, as Morf says) and then release it and let it restart.  You do want to make sure it's pretty well charged when you do this. . . . .


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I think my Touch is working properly.  I might need to review tapping or swiping to turn pages.  Any ideas there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just tap to turn pages on my Kindle Touch, no swiping.  And it's doesn't take mouch of a touch...because the Touch has an infrared screen, it's easy to have your finger just barely touch it and result in a double tap.

Betsy


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok, I'll work on my light tap since I might be holding it longer or double tapping.  I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, try to focus on what you are doing when you tap.  Some people have mentioned having a cuff brush the screen and turn the page. The Paperwhite, on the other hand, has a capacitive screen, and requires and actual finger touch to turn the page.

Betsy


----------

